# Rozen's pictures



## AngryMothNoises (Aug 4, 2012)

I though "Well. Because I take photography and switch computers all the time, I may as well make a thread to store my photos. But I should share them." I just get nervous when show my work and stuff. 

So here are pictures of my Tarantulas I have (or had).

Any first off is my first T. My female G.rosea Dex Machina






Same G.Rosea (sorry that its edited.)






Same G.Rosea






My A.versicolor (its no longer living)






(it got stuck in its molt. As seen here)






My female P.Irminia






I have a P.cambridgei sling. But its burrowed and waiting for it to molt!
I hope you like them though. I hope to get more photos!

Thank you!
~Rozen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akatsuki (Aug 4, 2012)

LOVE the first photo, very cool! And I'm very sorry for the loss of your versi...


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Aug 14, 2012)

Found my P.cambridgei out of his burrow.... Still no molt... BUT look how fat it is! (its name is Elvis)







G.rosea foot






One of the first pics I ever took of my P. irminia once I rehoused her for the first time....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2012)

HAH! So she showed you right from the start what she was thinking about being rehoused... Love it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry about the A versi. Myself I have bad luck with avic slings for some reason...They just die or get stuck....

P. cambridgei I love them! Mine is growing so fast. About 2.5 inches now and beautiful I think she is a female but this last molt he/she destroyed...


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Aug 15, 2012)

RyTheTGuy said:


> Sorry about the A versi. Myself I have bad luck with avic slings for some reason...They just die or get stuck....
> 
> P. cambridgei I love them! Mine is growing so fast. About 2.5 inches now and beautiful I think she is a female but this last molt he/she destroyed...


Oh its all right. 

I love cambridgei too! I never thought I would, untill I got one that was free with my order. I was like "who/what is this?"  And because of my cambridgei I got my P.iminia.




Storm76 said:


> HAH! So she showed you right from the start what she was thinking about being rehoused... Love it...


Oh yes! She let me know! Some times when I open her enclosure to feed her she eather gives a threat pose. Or doesn't do anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Aug 15, 2012)

I always wanted a P. iminia, but I as well received a free P. cambridgei and fell inlove. I still want a P.iminia but my P. cambridgei will do for now. Until I get my own place that is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 16, 2012)

RyTheTGuy said:


> I always wanted a P. iminia, but I as well received a free P. cambridgei and fell inlove. I still want a P.iminia but my P. cambridgei will do for now. Until I get my own place that is.


The Psalmopoeus genus is awesome. They look beautiful, are easy to keep, act nearly the same like Poecis but come without the potent venom. However, bite report on these vary greatly from no symptoms really (doubtable, as the venom contains high amounts of pain inducing chemicals...) to nearly as bad as Poecis (doubtable as well, probably like usually, highly dependent on the bitten individual).
Either way, getting P. langenbucheri and P. reduncus with my next T delivery which will then complete my Psalmopoeus sp. collection  The rest of the genus isn't readily available at all in the hobby. Shame, but what can you do...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annabelle (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome pictures!
I want a P. cambridgei so bad. My LPS had slings for $14 several months ago. I didn't jump on it then, but now I'm regretting passing up that chance! Psalmopoeus are GORGEOUS! I really want a P. pulcher right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Aug 16, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> The Psalmopoeus genus is awesome. They look beautiful, are easy to keep, act nearly the same like Poecis but come without the potent venom. However, bite report on these vary greatly from no symptoms really (doubtable, as the venom contains high amounts of pain inducing chemicals...) to nearly as bad as Poecis (doubtable as well, probably like usually, highly dependent on the bitten individual).
> Either way, getting P. langenbucheri and P. reduncus with my next T delivery which will then complete my Psalmopoeus sp. collection  The rest of the genus isn't readily available at all in the hobby. Shame, but what can you do...


I agree! I think they are my second fav of Genus! (Avic being my first) But congrats on getting thoughs two new Ts!





annabelle said:


> Awesome pictures!
> I want a P. cambridgei so bad. My LPS had slings for $14 several months ago. I didn't jump on it then, but now I'm regretting passing up that chance! Psalmopoeus are GORGEOUS! I really want a P. pulcher right now!


Thank you!  But I am sure you could find one here in the forum for sale.


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Aug 24, 2012)

P.cambridgei FINALLY molted! This picture was taken last week after about a day or so once it molted. I fed it to yesterday and now its fat again. XD






And I found my G.rosea taking a drink.






My P.irminia is hiding in her web. And I get a A.avic sling next week!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice, how much did the P. cam gain, what do you think?


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Aug 26, 2012)

well... I say its a bit over 1.5 and befor it molted it was a bit all ready over 1 inch.

-----
EDIT:
I got this cute little A.avic from my friend Thistles. She was going up to a reptile expo and I had her get me one of these. After a week I finally was able to get to her to pay her back. 

I got it yesterday, but was to tired to upload some these pictures. I named it Petal (Like in flower petals)













Its legs and feet are so cute












because of parental rules... These will be the only Tarantulas I will have at this time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope you have better luck this time with the Avic. Cute little sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Aug 27, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I hope you have better luck this time with the Avic. Cute little sling


I hope so too.
Thank you!


----------



## Blue Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

Maybe there will come a time that your parents will allow you to get more.  Or once you start doing good in school or with something else - maybe with photography. I see you got eyes. (well for the legs)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Aug 27, 2012)

Blue Ice said:


> Maybe there will come a time that your parents will allow you to get more.  Or once you start doing good in school or with something else - maybe with photography. I see you got eyes. (well for the legs)


MY School has not started back up again.
To my grandma I have to many pets. 2 cats, 1 dog, 4 Ts. And I paid for my Ts my self. (I got my other pets from family members.)

But thank you! I have been taking photography classes in school for a few years. So I all ways have a camera on me.
(I got into Tarantulas to just take photos of them really.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maxxxieee (Sep 16, 2012)

*You have wonderful pictures!*

I love your collection of T's and sorry to hear about your avic.  I see you have a new one and it's beautiful.  Wishing you the best!


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Sep 19, 2012)

maxxxieee said:


> I love your collection of T's and sorry to hear about your avic.  I see you have a new one and it's beautiful.  Wishing you the best!


Thank you so much!

---------- Post added 09-19-2012 at 02:37 PM ----------

Only a few uh, new pictures. if thats what you would call it. I had my tarantula on the bathroom floor with me (My sister wanted to see her, and the bath room is the only place I trust to keep my spiders in a contained room)






52 picture I took with a cannon camera I borrowed from school. Then I turned it into a gif. So uh... Have some stop motion animation of my tarantula.

And my freshly molted P.irminia (molted Saturday) She came out of her burrow/webbing and sat on her water dish. (I had ben watering/missting the area more closer to her burrow instead of putting it in that bottle cap.)





Cropped close-up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jan 24, 2013)

A week old photo (when I first got her, to get a quick photo of her. Moments later she was put into her tank.)






But for an earily brithday gift, my grandpa got me a A.avic (finally) I now have a pink toe that I all ways wanted. And now my jump into Avics beggins.:laugh:

Her name is Squidles. 

(this *isn't* one of the pink toes I was talking about that was from my petco rant post)


----------



## Zevian (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful photos! I'm completely mesmerized by the amazing colors on the P. irminia. I'm truly sorry about your little A. versicolor though.... :c 

James


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jan 28, 2013)

Zevian said:


> Beautiful photos! I'm completely mesmerized by the amazing colors on the P. irminia. I'm truly sorry about your little A. versicolor though.... :c
> 
> James


Ah! Thank you!

And dont worry about the Versi.


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 18, 2013)

The newest member to my group.
Vriska (named after the character Vriska from homestuck)
 I have wanted a B.vagans for ever. He is also my first male.






I will be taking lots of photos of him.


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jul 5, 2013)

new buddy










my mom's floor is a mess:bruised:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ahh your Ts are great, your photos are great.  I got into them because of photography too. I found myself all too often taking pictures only of insects and spiders outside and had a tarantula when I was younger...when i started looking them up again I was like wow, I could take so many awesome pictures if I had my own collection...and thus..i do!   And a photo thread I've been neglecting for a while, also.

I also love your signature line, on an unrelated note.   Aren't Avic slings stinkin adorable?!


----------

